# Schütz zwischen FU und Motor, AC-1 oder AC-3



## fbeine (27 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss wegen dem Performance Level PLe ein Schütz zwischen FU und einem 1FK7-Motor installieren.
Muss dieses Schütz nach AC-1 oder AC-3 ausgelegt werden?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## holgermaik (27 Mai 2022)

ich würde es als AC 3 auslegen.
Bei AC 1 müsstest du gewähleisten das es immer Lastfrei schaltet.


----------



## PePe44 (27 Mai 2022)

Hi,

AC1 bedeutet Last ohne Anlaufstrom bei cos ~ 1 und nicht lastfreies schalten.
AC3 bedeutet Einschalten Kurzschlussläufer mit Anlaufstrom und Ausschalten mit Nennstrom. Üblicherweise auf 1Mio Schaltungen ausgelegt, so oft wird der NotAus hoffentlich nicht benötigt.
Ausschalten sollte hinter FU max 1,5 Inenn sein, mehr bringt der FU vermutlich nicht.
Das Schalten hinter FU sollte immer ohne Last stattfinden, nicht um das Schütz zu schonen sondern den FU.

Ich lege die Schütze nach AC1 aus.


----------



## rosebud (27 Mai 2022)

Da Umrichterausgänge immer empfidlicher sind als Schützkontakte, vermeide ich grundsätzlich Schütze zwischen Umrichter und Motor. Wenn es unvermeidbar ist, z.B. zum Notbetrieb, sorge ich dafür, daß das Schütz vor der Freigabe des FU anzieht und erst abfällt, wenn der FU nicht mehr ansteuert. Dann genügt auch ein AC1-dimensioniertes Schütz.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Mai 2022)

rosebud schrieb:


> Da Umrichterausgänge immer empfidlicher sind als Schützkontakte, vermeide ich grundsätzlich Schütze zwischen Umrichter und Motor. Wenn es unvermeidbar ist, z.B. zum Notbetrieb, sorge ich dafür, daß das Schütz vor der Freigabe des FU anzieht und erst abfällt, wenn der FU nicht mehr ansteuert. Dann genügt auch ein AC1-dimensioniertes Schütz.


Stimme ich technisch zu, sollte gehen im Normalbetrieb.

Jetzt hab ich grad noch die Sicherheitsbrille auf: 
Bei der PL-Hochstufung durch Erhöhung der Redundanz muss man davon ausgehen, dass das jeweils andere Bauteil nicht das tut was es soll. 
Wenn der FU PLd hat für sein STO und du brauchst aber PLe, dann muss der Schütz im Ein-Fehlerfall trotzdem geeignet sein, abzuschalten.


----------



## holgermaik (28 Mai 2022)

Ein Schütz zwischen FU und Motor macht nur bei Gruppenantrieben oder Sonderschaltungen Sinn. Die Forderung PLe kommt sicherlich nicht vom Not Halt sondern einer anderen SF. Darum die Auswahl AC 3 um den Motor auch bei laufendem FU sicher zu trennen. Hier wäre ein AC 1 kein bewährtes Bauteil.
Sollte es kein Gruppenantrieb sein oder eine ganz besondere Schaltung ist ein Netzschütz die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Kieler (28 Mai 2022)

Ich frage mich gerade, warum man das Schütz nicht vor dem FU sitzt. Gegen Spannungsausfall ist ein FU sicherlich unempfindlicher als wenn der Motor plötzlich fehlt. Hat man Angst, dass im FU noch Energie gespeichert ist?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (28 Mai 2022)

Problem Ist vor den FU die Schaltzeiten. Man darf den FU nicht beliebig oft ein und aus schalten sondern nur 1 mal pro Minute etc. 
Desweiteren muss jedes mal der DC Kreis geladen werden. 
Die Lebensdauer des FU nimmt ab. 
Das mit den Schütz in der Motorleiteitung stammt noch aus der Zeit wo die Regler noch keinen STO hatten. 
Oder wegen hohem Performance Level.
Oder mehreren Motoren an einen FU.
Beim Schütz in Motorleistung kann die Anlage schneller gestartet werden.


----------



## fbeine (30 Mai 2022)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten, 
hier gibt es ja unterschiedliche Ansätze, einfach könnte ja auch jeder.

Ich überlege gerade, was an einem FU passieren muss, damit das Schütz bei voller Leistung schaltet:

STO wird nicht korrekt von der SPS angesteuert, das Schütz aber abgeschaltet. Das ist ein Steuerungsproblem.
Wenn die Transistoren durchschießen müsste doch Gleichstrom aus dem Zwischenkleis fließen, das spricht für AC-1
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, welcher Defekt müsste am FU entstehen, damit ein AC-3 Schütz verbaut werden muss?


----------



## Plan_B (30 Mai 2022)

SPS-Bitschubser schrieb:


> Man darf den FU nicht beliebig oft ein und aus schalten sondern nur 1 mal pro Minute etc.


Statt 60 eher nur 6 Schaltungen pro Stunde.
Wenn sonst nix dagegen spricht, würde ich einen Schütz auch eher in der Motorleitung installieren.
Allerdings würde ich hier auf jeden daran denken, dass es fast immer mit dem vollen Nennstrom des Motors belastet wird.


----------



## PePe44 (30 Mai 2022)

Bitte nochmal überdenken:

"Volle Leistung" hinter FU, der liefert vermutlich 1,5 x Inenn. Was soll da mit einem Schütz passieren?

AC1 oder AC3 sind Gebrauchskategorien und haben nichts mit DC zu tun, das wäre dann DC1.
Das Schütz, egal ob ausgelegt nach AC1 oder AC3 kann NIE DC hinter FU abschalten, es muss am FU jede DC Aufschaltung deaktiviert sein.

Folgendes Beispiel, Schneider als nicht so kleiner Schütz Hersteller.
9A Schütz LC1D09 =
AC3 9A
AC1 20A
AC4 54A, dann mit ca. 10k Schaltspiele.

*Hier hat noch niemand gefragt um welche Motorleistung wir reden? Sag mal bitte was hierzu  *


----------



## fbeine (30 Mai 2022)

PePe44 schrieb:


> Bitte nochmal überdenken:
> 
> "Volle Leistung" hinter FU, der liefert vermutlich 1,5 x Inenn. Was soll da mit einem Schütz passieren?
> 
> ...


Der Motor hat 16,4kW


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2022)

fbeine schrieb:


> Der Motor hat 16,4kW


Da ist der Preisunterschied AC1 - AC3 recht klein.
Also AC3


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

fbeine schrieb:


> Wenn die Transistoren durchschießen müsste doch Gleichstrom aus dem Zwischenkleis fließen, das spricht für AC-1


AC-1 ist für ohmischen Belastung wie Heizkörper oder Beleuchtung. AC-3 ist für induktive Belastung. Egal ob AC oder DC, ein E-Motor ist ein induktive Belastung.
Dazu kommt das DC wesentlich *schwieriger* zu unterbrechen ist als AC. Ein Schütz für DC ist grösser und teuerer als ein Schütz für AC.


----------



## Plan_B (30 Mai 2022)

Ob der Schütz überhaupt für DC ausgelegt werden muss, ist die Frage.
Ist ein IGBT geschossen, wird der Antrieb kaum noch Drehmoment entwickeln. Das ist ein elektrischer Fehler.
STO ist für diverse Notausszenarien und nicht für elektrische Schutzfunktionen.
Ac3, 25kw halte ich am 16kw motor für ausreichend überdimensioniert.


----------



## fbeine (30 Mai 2022)

Ich habe den Siemens-Support noch angetriggert. Von dort kam eben folgende Antwort aus den Tiefen der Handbücher:


Zitat aus: "SINAMICS Projektierungshandbuch – Juni 2020 – A5E50260647A AA" auf Seite 137/564

*Schütze* 
Motorseitige Schütze werden üblicherweise nach Gebrauchskategorie AC-3 (Anlassen von Käfigläufermotoren) ent-
sprechend der Motorbemessungsspannung und dem Motorbemessungsstrom ausgelegt. Eine Überdimensionierung 
der Schütze bei langen Motorleitungen aufgrund der kapazitiven Umladeströme ist im Leistungsbereich der in diesem 
Projektierungshandbuch beschriebenen Umrichter und Wechselrichter in der Regel nicht erforderlich. 
Das Schalten bei niedrigen Ausgangsfrequenzen, welches beim Einsatz am Umrichterausgang prinzipiell immer vor-
kommen kann, ist kritisch. Denn je niedriger die Ausgangsfrequenz ist, desto länger dauert es, bis der Schaltlichtbogen 
durch den Spannungs-Nulldurchgang unterbrochen wird. Hier können die Schaltstücke schon nach wenigen Schalt-
handlungen verschleißen. Insofern ist das betriebsmäßige Schalten von motorseitigen Schützen möglichst ganz zu 
vermeiden, d. h. das Schließen des Schützes sollte immer bei Impulssperre des Wechselrichters erfolgen und vor dem 
Öffnen des Schützes sollte die Ablaufsteuerung immer erst die Impulssperre für den Wechselrichter auslösen. 


Herr Siemens empfiehlt ganz klar AC-3


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung


----------



## Heinileini (30 Mai 2022)

fbeine schrieb:


> Das Schalten bei niedrigen Ausgangsfrequenzen, welches beim Einsatz am Umrichterausgang prinzipiell immer vor-
> kommen kann, ist kritisch. Denn je niedriger die Ausgangsfrequenz ist, desto länger dauert es, bis der Schaltlichtbogen
> durch den Spannungs-Nulldurchgang unterbrochen wird. Hier können die Schaltstücke schon nach wenigen Schalt-
> handlungen verschleißen.
> ...


... und weist auch darauf hin, dass bei niedrigen Frequenzen schon fast DC-Zustände herrschen bzw. zu berücksichtigen wären.


----------



## s_kraut (30 Mai 2022)

fbeine schrieb:


> Ich habe den Siemens-Support noch angetriggert. Von dort kam eben folgende Antwort aus den Tiefen der Handbücher:
> 
> 
> Zitat aus: "SINAMICS Projektierungshandbuch – Juni 2020 – A5E50260647A AA" auf Seite 137/564
> ...


Ja, falls du Anliegen hinsichtlich funktionaler Sicherheit hast, schreib die gleiche Anfrage nochmal mit im Betreff erwähnt 13849-1 oder 62061. Dann dürfte die Antwort lauten: überdimensionieren, so dass 66% des Nennstroms des Schaltorgangs im Normalbetrieb nicht überschritten werden.


----------

